# tallow smell in soap



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Made soap for the first time several months ago w/ tallow and I have a few questions. I love the soap it lathers and cleans very nicely. The soap itself does smell like tallow but after you rinse off the smell goes away. I don't remember my Mom's soap smelling like that. 

Did I do something wrong? Is there a better plain lye soap w/ tallow recipe that won't smell? When do you put in the oils? Would this cover up the smell?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

When you use tallow or other animal oils, be sure to not overheat your oils. Keep the temp low enough to just melt.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Thank you . I used the slow cooker. I don't remember if it was on low or high. Am I to pour off the fat as it melts or wait until it is all melted and then strain it all?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I remove the oil as it melts.


----------

